# 14" of snow possible today:(



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

There's a back yard in there somewhere.......


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I feel your pain Christian. We have the same forecast here in Chi-Town. Been shoveling on the hour since 7 this morning. I-80 is closed in both direction by me. Had to shovel an area in the yard so my two has a place to do their business. 

Great pictures of your boy but he doesn't seem to be smiling either. LOL. My 7mo. old Athena is so comical, she seeks out the over two foot tall drifts and jumps through them like a gazelle. 

Guess there's not much chance of the groundhog seeing his shadow tomorrow. 

Joe


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

jttar said:


> I feel your pain Christian. We have the same forecast here in Chi-Town. Been shoveling on the hour since 7 this morning. I-80 is closed in both direction by me. Had to shovel an area in the yard so my two has a place to do their business.
> 
> Great pictures of your boy but he doesn't seem to be smiling either. LOL. My 7mo. old Athena is so comical, she seeks out the over two foot tall drifts and jumps through them like a gazelle.
> 
> ...


Yep, we "get" some of your weather on down here. Aren't you guys under a blizzard warning? I think that wind is coming my way tonight. 10 to 14" of snow is a lot at one time for us. Crazy weather.
I did manage to get the dogs walked though........got all of us tired. 
BTW, Rooster is in the top 2 pics and Badger is in the bottom 3..........and I think they killed that damn groundhog LOL!!!!
Take care Joe


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes to the blizzard, it's happening as I type. I had to come in from shoveling as it is a white out and you can't see. Still snowing like crazy with 40mph winds. Hopefully it calms down a bit before it reaches you. 

If the groundhog doesn't show tomorrow we know who to blame. Rooster and Badger are both stunning. You already know I love me some OFRN.

You take good care too, remember to lift that snow with your legs not your back. LOL.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Back at you Joe..........and remember that Monday morning snow shoveling is like the number 1 time that heart attacks occur, all kidding aside. Be safe.

.....and Badger and Rooster appreciate the kindness


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Neither dog looks too thrilled with the snow. Great pics of them as always though!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww he looks beautiful in the snow it really shows his colors.

We have a shit ton of snow here! Sick of people asking me how much we got so i just say shit ton now. Snowing now too!! FML!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> aww he looks beautiful in the snow it really shows his colors.
> 
> We have a shit ton of snow here! Sick of people asking me how much we got so i just say shit ton now. Snowing now too!! FML!!


:rofl::rofl:
Officially, they say I shoveled 19.3 inches of snow but that doesn't measure the four foot drifts across my driveway from those 40mph winds during the night.

They even gave the storm a name -- Linus. Now here's the bad news Rebecca, it's headed your way. So sorry but looks like you're getting a sh!t ton more. :rain: Snow sucks!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol great!! Ughhhh


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Snowing all day today. I think we're lucky to avoid that storm on the West Coast though. At least your dogs looks good in it! Lol.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! It only ended up being 11" so we were lucky???? But it sure makes for a long day. I appreciate the comments too.............my dogs don't mind the snow, just as long as we are moving/walking. Ditto for me LOL. It doesn't help that the sub zero wind chills came with the storm. I got a feeling February is just getting started.
Joe.....you guys definitely got the brunt of it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

*14" of snow possible today*

Great pics! Love his color against the snow. So handsome!! Looks like he loves it! I am done with snow lol We had the most snow in a 7 day period in history ever. It's absurd!

So not feeling the snow and neither is Gargamel. So much road salt and so much snow idiots not shoveling sidewalks so only the slimmed down roads. We handle snow up here but over four feet and more coming tomorrow just makes me want to cry!!

Maybe these will make you feel better about your snow? lol IT SUCKSSS!!!!!! Not trying to thread jack, but its incredible I have to share!

Hasn't gotten above 20 the last few weeks. Even the ocean freezes lol I would hate to be this captain trying to break up the ice

















Even snow removal is difficult when the pile is bigger than they can reach









My sister lives in the apartment upstairs, this is her view of our street

















Snow drift is horrible! My four foot fence is gone and I cant get into my shed until spring lol

















Gargamel is happy I shoveled him a poop spot, he finally felt like playing today. He hasn't wanted to go out for a while.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

You guy's got blasted beyond belief. The pictures show the snow but not the misery that comes with it, from sore muscles to heart attack's. Downed power lines, people without heat, frozen water pipes. Unable to get to work or business's closed and worse then all of that no internet for some. LOL. We need some of that global warming I heard talk about.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Wow Ames, you have more than us now! That is a looot of snow for a week. My dogs would be in heaven, lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

*14" of snow possible today*

The other sad extreme of global warming  global freezing our butts off!! lol. The snow is so powder the dos would burro down and sink hahaha I would love to see it!!

BC that's crazy! I saw some fancy Canadian snow sweeper like a vacuum and it dumped it right into a truck and didn't make ginormous piles. That was sooo cool! Wonder how fast they have to change the trucks though. http://www.boston.com/news/weather/...tory.html?s_campaign=bcom:socialflow:facebook

We have another 6+ scheduled for tomorrow night and future horrible talk of another one so two more feet over the next 10 days. http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2015/...te-6-inches-thursday-feb-5-more-monday-feb-9/


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

.... Ya know..... Im not gonna rub it in or anything but..

Good Morning GP :]


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ahhhhhh I can dream lol soooo pretty soooooo warm and sunny!!! I'm not even mad cause that looks so beautiful lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I hate you HJ .. LOL


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't quite have the view HJ has, or any view for that matter. But it is 75 here right now, todays high will be 79


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

nice thanks


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

~StangChick~ said:


> I hate you HJ .. LOL


 YOU LIE!! Hate me cause you aint me!! loloke:


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, I am a hater LOL...jealous hater


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

good times - be safe out there.


----------

